

Cool stuff with CSS3 vw and vh units - SteveP1961
http://www.tipue.com/blog/css3-vw-vh/

======
ZenoArrow
"Given how powerful they are, they seem to be surprisingly underused."

"At present, vw doesn't scale dynamically in Chrome and Safari, you have to
refresh the browser."

Seems pretty obvious why they're (currently) underused.

